# Trinity Noodles



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

I have been working on getting my noodle stash made up and ready to try some out. I was planning on launching at the HW-19 Bridge and going north. This is my first time up the Trinity, and have heard some stories of stumps and trees. I am going to be taking it slow in my 21' Sun Tracker Pontoon boat. How far up river should I go before getting my lines wet? I have my noodles rigged with 5/0 circle hooks and I was planning on using cut perch or gold fish. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Cant help you with bait as I have not fished that part of the Trinity. What you are using sounds like a good plan, add cut shad if you can catch some.

However, to be legal, you need to make those noodles white. Only legal color in TX. You can convert yours with white duct tape.

Here is an excerpt from the TPWD regulations:

*Jugline:*For use in *FRESH WATER* only. A fishing line with five or less hooks tied to a free-floating device. 

May be used to take *NONGAME* fish, channel catfish, blue catfish and flathead catfish only.
(Note: I removed the list of water bodies where jugs are not allowed, as it does not apply to Trinity River)
*Tagging and Marking Requirements: *
Must be used with a valid GEAR TAG (see Definitions) attached within 6 inches of the free-floating device; gear tag is valid for 10 days after the date set out and must include the number of the permit to sell nongame fish taken from fresh water, if applicable. Properly marked buoys or floats qualify as valid gear tags.
For non-commercial purposes, a jugline must be marked with a *white,* free-floating device.
For commercial purposes, a jugline must be marked with an orange, free-floating device.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

TexasTom said:


> Cant help you with bait as I have not fished that part of the Trinity. What you are using sounds like a good plan, add cut shad if you can catch some.
> 
> However, to be legal, you need to make those noodles white. Only legal color in TX. You can convert yours with white duct tape.
> 
> ...


THIS ^^^^

Shad, Cutbait, and cutbait. If all else fails beef liver will catch some channels.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Just get some white duck tape and run over them.


----------



## retired10 (May 5, 2010)

noodles need to be white the game warden up there realy like white 
go south and at the you run into a high bluff not far down river and a very large and deep hole 
if you go up river start putting noodles out as soon as you clear the RR tracks i have tryed beef chicken heart but shad is the best tryed cut bait last time i was there got one all others on shad


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

Great. Thanks for the advice. I will pick up some white duck tape tomorrow.


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

Finished. Ready to hit the river.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I think you are ready!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks good, bait with shad!


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

You are almost ready, now get that sharpie and put your name and address and date you put them out on the float. The date is good for 10 days.


----------



## retired10 (May 5, 2010)

I see numbers on the ends is that the amount of line you have on that noodle


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

retired10 said:


> I see numbers on the ends is that the amount of line you have on that noodle


Yes, those are the line lengths. I am going to mark all my personal info on them before I put them out. I plan on just having them out for a few hours while we watch from the boat. How far up river is the 2nd RR track?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Mo' advice, you can wrap the line up on the pole and throw a half hitch around the eylet to adjust to shorter depths.

Also, you can just mark through the sates and add new date every time u go juggin. Good luck and post a report.


----------



## retired10 (May 5, 2010)

Watersoul said:


> Yes, those are the line lengths. I am going to mark all my personal info on them before I put them out. I plan on just having them out for a few hours while we watch from the boat. How far up river is the 2nd RR track?[/QUOTE
> 
> not the 2nd RR the one right there at the boat launch at hi way 19
> and put the noodles up stream of any opening going into a back water lake
> let them float down river acrose the opening


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

The bluffs just down from the RR tracks paid off. The depth was up to 50 feet and we set our noodles along the shore line. We launched the boat around 0700 and the water temp was 85deg. We caught 9 blues averaging about 7lbs to 9lbs within the first hour. At 0930 the water temp was up to 90deg and thats when the bites stopped. I am guessing next time we will start earlier in the morning. Nothing like cooking fresh same day catch.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

WTG! That was excellent noodling!


----------

